# Aphonopelma sp new river or Aphonopelma chalcodes



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.

I'm wondering if there is a lot of difference between these two..
Aphonopelma sp new river or Aphonopelma chalcodes.
Does anyone keep both or had both to tell what they think of both of them.
Have you found they are more skittish or shown any signs of being defensive ?
What one did you like best out the two?
Did they fast or were they good feeder's?
Were there any problem's with them trying to get out once tank was open?
Any other details would be helpful as I'm toying on which one to buy.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

jb1962 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a lot of difference between these two..
> Aphonopelma sp new river or Aphonopelma chalcodes.
> ...


I keep quite a few species of Aphonopelma & find that there are a few that look similar (chalcodes, new river, paysoni, schmidti). I've found most Aphono's are docile, there are some that aren't (i wouldn't trust the behei as they are quite defensive). I haven't had any fast on me, i do feed the adults every 4-5 weeks so maybe that's why. I find the chalcodes & new rivers are the worse for trying to get out when the tub is opened.

I would buy either, they are both nice Aphonopelma's :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

corny girl said:


> I keep quite a few species of Aphonopelma & find that there are a few that look similar (chalcodes, new river, paysoni, schmidti). I've found most Aphono's are docile, there are some that aren't (i wouldn't trust the behei as they are quite defensive). I haven't had any fast on me, i do feed the adults every 4-5 weeks so maybe that's why. I find the chalcodes & new rivers are the worse for trying to get out when the tub is opened.
> 
> I would buy either, they are both nice Aphonopelma's :2thumb:


Thank you very much for that info, I'm very grateful  new river it is then as they look a little more fluffy lol.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

there both lovely t.s what ever you choose you will not be disappointed


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I have a New River Rust Rump, she was my first spider, have had her over a year and still waiting for her to moult :devil:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> I have a New River Rust Rump, she was my first spider, have had her over a year and still waiting for her to moult :devil:


lol they are slow growers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> lol they are slow growers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh I know but so are G pulchra, she was my 2nd T, got her last March and she moulted a month or so ago :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a lot of difference between these two..
> Aphonopelma sp new river or Aphonopelma chalcodes.
> ...


The trick is to not overfeed. Most of them are wild caught so tend to fast when overfed.

They can be skittish but that is down to the individual and they do tend to flick hairs when startled.

I personally like the New Rivers because they were the 1st Aphonopelma i ever saw and i think one of the most striking.

All spiders will try and get out if the tank is open


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Oh I know but so are G pulchra, she was my 2nd T, got her last March and she moulted a month or so ago :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> lol they are slow growers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Your not kidding I've got a mount hopkins sling and it's moulted twice lol


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> The trick is to not overfeed. Most of them are wild caught so tend to fast when overfed.
> 
> They can be skittish but that is down to the individual and they do tend to flick hairs when startled.
> 
> ...


I like the new river better in look's.
What I meant was do they come out as easy as E sp red lol.. They just move once they know that lid is off lol


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> there both lovely t.s what ever you choose you will not be disappointed


I agree it was just finding out what they both are like from people that keep them.
Always good to get a head's up so I know what to expect


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> I like the new river better in look's.
> What I meant was do they come out as easy as E sp red lol.. They just move once they know that lid is off lol


It always depends on the individual. Iv met some really calm ones and some really scatty ones


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

my new river is quite scatty! it molted the other day but doesnt seem any bigger..just better looking!lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> The trick is to not overfeed. Most of them are wild caught so tend to fast when overfed.
> 
> They can be skittish but that is down to the individual and they do tend to flick hairs when startled.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with you here Selina, sorry but i keep this species & have a fair few (don't remember seeing that you have any Aphonopelma's to be honest) & they aren't skittish & they don't tend to flick either. How can you say you like the new rivers when there is no real difference between them? There are quite a few that look identical, i forgot the Sp flagstaff orange off my original list. Me & Lynda had a load in their tubs next to each other & i bet we could of asked you which was which & you wouldn't of known, that's how alike they are :2thumb:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I have to disagree with you here Selina, sorry but i keep this species & have a fair few (don't remember seeing that you have any Aphonopelma's to be honest) & they aren't skittish & they don't tend to flick either. How can you say you like the new rivers when there is no real difference between them? There are quite a few that look identical, i forgot the Sp flagstaff orange off my original list. Me & Lynda had a load in their tubs next to each other & i bet we could of asked you which was which & you wouldn't of known, that's how alike they are :2thumb:.


Ask Lynda who she got the bicoloratum off lol.

How do you know what i know and what i dont know? Just because i dont spout it constantly on numerous groups 2 seconds after someones posted a photo lol. I prefer the New Rivers because they are closest to my heart due to a friend who has left the hobby now. Im pretty sure thats as valid a point as any. Also i have seen skitty specimens. You cannot say that every single specimen is as friendly as yours are. You are not an expert and are in fact far from it.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Ask Lynda who she got the bicoloratum off lol.
> 
> How do you know what i know and what i dont know? Just because i dont spout it constantly on numerous groups 2 seconds after someones posted a photo lol. I prefer the New Rivers because they are closest to my heart due to a friend who has left the hobby now. Im pretty sure thats as valid a point as any. Also i have seen skitty specimens. You cannot say that every single specimen is as friendly as yours are. You are not an expert and are in fact far from it.



No i'm not an expert but at least i actually keep the species the person is asking about so have more right to comment than someone who doesn't actually keep them!!! Yeah you had a bicoloratum but that was ages ago & that's not a chalcodes or Sp new river is it?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corny girl said:


> No i'm not an expert but at least i actually keep the species the person is asking about so have more right to comment than someone who doesn't actually keep them!!! Yeah you had a bicoloratum but that was ages ago & that's not a chalcodes or Sp new river is it?


How do you know i havent kept New River??? Can you say 100% i have never ever kept one??


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

corny girl said:


> No i'm not an expert but at least i actually keep the species the person is asking about so have more right to comment than someone who doesn't actually keep them!!! Yeah you had a bicoloratum but that was ages ago & that's not a chalcodes or Sp new river is it?



You have no more right to comment than any other person on here. Did I miss the memo to join the Aphonopelma elite? You don't have exclusivity over the genus. Yes, you have a few but most tarantula hobbyists have kept one or 2 over the years. I had an A.seemani back in 1992 (does that give me more right to answer a question on that species?). Individuals within a species are all different. Some will be skittish, some will be flicky. 

Go for which ever one you prefer fella.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow people are getting a bit stressy here aint they:whistling2:

just because someone doesn't keep them now, or maybe never doesn't mean they know nothing, and just because someone keeps a few, doesn't mean they know everything, we are all here due to the fact we love Ts of all sorts, there is no need for bickering guys!!!:lol2:

and yea they all look the :censor: same:lol2:
i've met a few that are dead gnarly, i wouldn't take the lid of without a pot in my hand incase cos they were skittish and ran like hell, and some that were relatively chilled, all depends on individual spider same as with any species really....

which ever decision you make you wont regret it, the new river is gorgeous so congrats on your choice pics when you have it OP!!!!!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

selina20 said:


> *They can be skittish but that is down to the individual and they do tend to flick hairs when startled.*


I agree, my New River Rust Rump is only skittish and a little flicky when she's startled and this is the only time she shows this, the rest of the time she's a calm spider that is uaually always sitting out in the open, mine is a CB though and not wild caught.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> I agree, my New River Rust Rump is only skittish and a little flicky when she's startled and this is the only time she shows this, the rest of the time she's a calm spider that is uaually always sitting out in the open, mine is a CB though and not wild caught.


I'll go with cb too as not in to WC is sooner support a breeder then a shop importing them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> I'll go with cb too as not in to WC is sooner support a breeder then a shop importing them.


CB are harder to find because they have only been in the hobby properly for less than 5 years so CB ones are often juvis at the most. WC is needed to make sure that we still have pure bloodlines come in and we dont end up inbreeding the specimens. Most shops etc that sell them will sell adults that originally come from The Spider Shop so feel free to pm Lee at spider shop and im sure he will be happy to help you out


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

jb1962 said:


> I'll go with cb too as not in to WC is sooner support a breeder then a shop importing them.


Nothing wrong with having WC spiders, I have a WC Chile Gold Burst, I got her December last year and she's a great little spider, so don't dismiss WC


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Nothing wrong with having WC spiders, I have a WC Chile Gold Burst, I got her December last year and she's a great little spider, so don't dismiss WC


Yeah but there has to be enough of these sp to get cb..but it's good to get fresh blood so to speak and I'm in no rush just yet.. I just want insight to how these are to keep and what keeper's feed back is on them.


----------

